# Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

Prodrive engineers have created rally version of Skoda Fabia. Obviously there is not mush left from original Skoda. This car uses tuned to 500bhp TFSI engine from A3 and go 0-60mph in about 2.7sec.


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

Very Nice. I want to make sweet sweet love to it!


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (crawl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

This car seems odd to me. 
(actually killing time at Skoda dealership now







)
Have prodrive done this on order from Skoda?
Why is it branded as RS *01 WRC*?
We've just gotten the NEW Fabia for sale. I can't understand why Skoda would want to build a 50% Fabia mk1 rallycar since;
1. it is not for sale anymore, just as an estate
2. they already have developed the FIA S2000 4WD car based on Fabia mk2.
3. the car is branded WRC and Skoda is not competing in that class any more (ref: S2000).
4. 500hp is too much for WRC regulations
5. there are no signs of a co-driver being in that car.

that said, OMG the 500hp TFSI would be sweet to have

_Modified by WAUOla at 4:54 AM 5-19-2007_


_Modified by WAUOla at 5:15 AM 5-19-2007_


----------



## xchox (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ST6lLtfS3A
Some video for the pictures!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

this is weird. There's a "stock" 16V head from Golf mk2 or 3/Audi 80 competition shown at that videoclip.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, I'll take one in grey please. Just put it on my tab.


----------



## BigBadBora1.8t (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*

That car looks mean...


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

2.7 sec...wow thats impressive.


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (crawl)*

the new rally skoda and scirocco will have same engines


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (crawl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crawl* »_Prodrive engineers have created rally version of Skoda Fabia. 

Video says it was built by "Brisk"


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
Video says it was built by "Brisk"

see senior, it was created by Brisk a spark-plug manufacture in collaboration with Prodrive for a unknown buyer???








Brisk has shops in Czech, UK and the US
its # 1 customer is VW (glow plugs)
this car is backed by alot RD money,
looks like VAG will beat down Subie-roo in 2009
first generation Fabia/Scirocco,cool coupe body built-up 2.0TFSI engine, 2200 pounds of pure "MONSTER" 



_Modified by vdubdr at 12:07 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (vdubdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdr* »_
see senior, it was created by Brisk a spark-plug manufacture in collaboration with Prodrive for a unknown buyer???








Brisk has shops in Czech, UK and the US
this car is backed by big money,
looks like VAG will beat down Subie-roo in 2008
first generation Fabia/Scirocco,cool coupe body built-up 2.0TFSI engine, 2200 pounds of pure "MONSTER"
















2 OMP seats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vdubdr at 6:56 PM 9-3-2007_

any pics of the final motor? in the vid it looks like a regular 16v


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (brilliantyellowg60)*

Brisk built the engine up from 2.0 A3 block










_Modified by vdubdr at 11:58 AM 9-6-2007_


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (vdubdr)*

tsi engine








the super&turbo charger



















_Modified by vdubdr at 2:00 AM 9-4-2007_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow it is a real car.


----------



## vdubdr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

News from BRISK Czech
http://www.brisk.biz/index.php?page=aktuality.html


----------



## C LePoudre (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Real Gone Cat* »_Yes, I'll take one in grey please. Just put it on my tab.

yup, I'll take 2 please


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (C LePoudre)*

i love this car...


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

wow that thing is sick














nice find


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (lagunaroone)*

Im sorry but that is no FSI. I see what looks like a ABF 16v.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

and what on earth are vdubdr bringing in TSI engines for?


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Bah, that's nothing. Check this out, rally Skoda 120 from some garage tuner.


----------



## Andyduffman (Dec 2, 2006)

The guys in that picture have really ugly suits... what's the deal with that?


----------



## hondamanturnedvdub (Jan 31, 2008)

looks like a neon from the back...


----------



## Wish it was a DE (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (hondamanturnedvdub)*

looks like a chevy cobalt


----------



## SportyB5 (Jun 4, 2005)

I like this one much better.
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...24872


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

it looks too much like a RC car


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (crawl)*

wow that's pretty neat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the wolf (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (captain coordination)*

It's got a Neon-esque rear end. Gross.


----------



## rrarra2001 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (crawl)*

are you sure thats a skoda fabia? thats a small car and its cranking 500BHP??? wow that sound crazy to me?









yeah but it is looking like a mean machine?? the red devil.. damn.. why don't i have one.. 
Good pics.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ponty017 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Rally Skoda Fabia from Prodrive (crawl)*

I like so much skoda Fabia for it's out look and it's speed. Oh nice









___________________
ponty017









Florida Drug Rehab


----------

